# Failed Donor Cycle



## Rajah (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi
need help. we started donor egg cycle with ICSI after 4 failed cycles with my eggs as I was told that my egg quality could be the issue . Bur now have had a failed cycle with very good quality embryo's with IM Barcelona . 
Have tested for clotting  issues ( no problem ) 
NK cells were slightly elevated but normal cytotixity so had taken predisinole as well 
any thoughts and ideas on what could be the reason ? Very frustated !


----------



## suc (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear Chandu

I have had several failed ICSIs mainly due to poor eggs quality/embryos (or so they tell me) I have been told to consider donor eggs. Having done some research into the success rates with donor eggs the rates generally varies from 50 -60 % depending on who talking to. It may be the case that it just unfortunately did not work this time.

My consultant told me that some really good embryos just does not result in a pregnancy live birth were as some poor embryos do so this may be the case. Do you have any frozen embryos from that cycle that you could try. What does the clinic say? I had my immune test done years ago I had something(cannot remember what)  that was raised and was given something to reduce the number, I  had great embryos that time but again did not result in a pregnancy so not sure how much that means. I have friend who was in the high NK cells for her first couple of cycles she was given all sorts to reduce that levels and her 7th attempt she only took steroids and she got pregnant.

I do not know if that helps I think what I am trying to say sometimes it may not just work just have hope and if you can try again with donor eggs as  it may work next time. My consultant told me that some women who use there own eggs do not get pregnant first it can take up three attempts. So you are kind of starting out at the beginning again which is a pain but I will be in the same boat.

Take care and try to stay positive I understand how you feel 

Suc


----------

